# 2004 Nissan Altima.. won't start



## Fedawg (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey all I am new here .

My 2004 Nissan Altima 102k was running great.

Came home a few nights ago , and then came back out side to start it and nothing happened. Like the car lost power. Likes flickered on the inside and them come on, no crank. 

There is a slight buzzing noise towards the bottom of the transmission when I put the key in , and leave it in the on position. Any Idea what it could be?

thanks in advance ,

Derek


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your battery and battery terminals!


----------



## Fedawg (Aug 17, 2008)

I tried charging the battery , didnt take


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

It's time for a new battery especially if it's the original 2004 Nissan battery. Factory batteries only last from 4 to 5 years. Very few go longer.
I had a '95 Altima that the battery lasted 4 years on the dot but I also have a '03 Pathfinder LE that still has the original battery in it.
Quick note: It might be prudent to have the charging system checked before or during the battery change.


----------

